
Fossil Ida: extraordinary find is 'missing link' human evolution  - noodle
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/may/19/ida-fossil-missing-link
======
ajborley
The 'missing link' headlines on pretty much every news item about this find
are BS. The fossil record will always have holes cos only a tiny percentage of
creatures manage to die in a way that eventually produces a discoverable
fossil.

We don't need 'missing links' to validate Darwinian evolution. We've seen it
happen in the lab, every counter-argument has been discredited and it has
stood up to any and all scrutiny for 150 years.

